# Ithma's twins - 3 weeks old! New Pics! 1-25-11 page 3



## HoosierShadow

First here's a pic of mama pre preggo when we bought her...










The sire, our registered codi boer buck, Longstreet <our first homebreds!>









The lovebirds together :laugh: 









And here's the babies!
Doeling is in the red sweater, the buckling is in the black one.









The doeling was born about 12:15am...I am sooooooooo in love with her 









The buckling was born probably around 12:45am, he's so cute I love that lil nose of his!


















Can you tell my youngest daughter, Marissa was having fun? The doeling was trying to bounce around in that little spot, it was soooo cute! Then she came over to inspect Marissa and rudolph the red nosed reindeer




































I know it's dark <I tried not to use the flash too much>, but I love these pics! She was peaking over mama and watching me talking to me! It was just toooo adorable! I spent a lot of time talking to her and helping get her dry so I think she knows me :wink: This was just one of those priceless moments though...that expression...I just love it!









She couldn't figure out how to get her legs on mama and climb over LOL, she tried sooo hard and kept stopping to stare at me









The buckling was nursing for a long time when we came in, so he got his belly full and was resting next to mama









Time to figure out these legs a little more...









Think he'll look like daddy?









There she is peeking at me again :laugh: 









Mama got up for a drink, and the kids were reunited...tooo adorable 


















I like the markings on their heads









He was learning how to shake in this one, it was funny, he worked hard keeping his balance









Mama checking on her babies









That's all I have for now  My oldest two kids will be home from school soon so we'll end up getting lots more after while.
I'm sooo exhausted, I just can't make myself go to sleep! I think when my husband gets home I am going to crash for a while!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Ithma's twins*

wow--those are some CUTE pictures!!!!


----------



## newmama30+

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Congrats, they are so precious, and I so want that doeling. Now go get some sleep.


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Congrats! Those kids were LONG awaited! Glad the delivery went well, they are beautiful. Oh, how I love goat kids. They have to be the cutest baby animal...


----------



## lissablack

*Re: Ithma's twins*

They are darling! I love your pictures.

Jan


----------



## minibarn

*Re: Ithma's twins*

:lovey: too cute for words!!!


----------



## peggy

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Oh my goodness, what beautiful babies. I love the sweater idea. Since I live in the bush without the luxury of 24 hr. power. I was thinking that sweaters on my kids was the way to go. Do you have plans for making those sweaters, that you'd share?? Thanks


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Message box: "WARNING: CUTENESS OVERLOAD. If you attempt to load these photos it could crash your computer. Do you wish to continue?" JK :laugh: They are so incredibly cute! And Marissa is just beautiful!


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Oh my goodness!!! Had everyone in the office at work lookin at em. They are absolutely adorable! :lovey: Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## liz

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Wonderful pics! Adorable babies...though I'm thinking that Marissa is cuter! :hug: 
Wonderful job making sure your kids stay healthy and happy, those sweaters are cute!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Adorable! I love Boer babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Thanks so much everyone I am glad you liked the pics! We're so excited about them! They have perked up this afternoon finding their legs and trying to bounce around the stall. So far the doeling is the outgoing one, and the buckling is more laid back. 
They weren't shivering anymore this evening, so we turned the heat lamp off, as we want them to try and be as natural as possible without needing the dependancy of electric heat. I'm going to check on them here in a minute, and if all is well I'm soaking in the bath and going to bed for a few hours! I'll check on them again when it starts to get cold tonight, but as long as they keep cuddling up next to mama when they are sleeping then they should be fine 

And poor Trouble --- Ithma's little sister, she is just so lost without having her big sis  I've been letting her come into the barn to sleep in the back stall so she is closer to her sis, she just isn't happy sleeping with the other goats. She's also my spoiled baby, so when she wants something I listen


----------



## Kfin

*Re: Ithma's twins*

OMG they are sooooo adorable. I am so glad everything went well. And congrats on the new kids. :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Ithma's twins*

AWW! I LOVE the buck, way too cute


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Thanks Katrina! 
They are doing just fine  They were shivering this morning so I turned the heat lamp on, and will turn it off when the temp warms up a little more, and then hopefully we won't have to use it again. The doeling wants to play soooo bad! But her brother wants to nurse, walk around and check out the sights and lay down. As soon as he lays down she is standing over him, trying to kick up her heels and was trying to paw at him LOL She's the one that gets cold the most so I am glad she is up moving around 
It's 24 out now, and will be in the upper 30s today so hopefully no more heat lamp after this morning. And I keep it far enough away from them that they aren't getting too warm, it's just enough that it takes the cold chill off.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins*

I forgot to add that the little sweaters are actually toddler girls fleece shirts. I used size 18 months, got them at walmart because I couldn't find any doggie sweaters. I cut the arms off, and sewed around them so the fleece doesn't come apart, On one of them <the does> I took it in at the side seams and semed it. It was hard to judge how long and wide they needed to be. So I left them alone.
When it was time to put them on, I was out in the barn, judged the size folded the fleece up on the outside, and used scissors to cut holes ever couple of inches. I ran some twine in and out and tied it on the top so that the sweater didn't hang down and get in their way. I'll eventually replace the twin with something better, but for now it works great.

I'm going to keep an eye on clearance sales and buy some more. We have 3 does pregnant and due at the end of next month and Feb weather can go either way. Best to be prepared. Others had suggested using sweaters on this forum, so a BIG THANK YOU for the suggestion! I like them better than the dog sweaters, the fleece seems so much warmer than the dog sweaters I have seen.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Those kids look really nice. U r really lucky u don't have to keep watching. I am so tired plus working 2 jobs its really getting old. Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Thanks Roger! And I am sorry Athena is keeping you waiting! I am a stay at home mom when I am not working with my camera and feel very fortunate, as I am sure I would have already pulled my hair out and gone crazy if I were working!

That's okay. In 7 weeks I'll be doing this again, with 2 does and I think the other will be due then as well! It's going to be 'very interesting' to say the least since 2 were bred on the same day.

I managed to get a little more sleep this morning <YEAY!>. My 4yo climbed in bed and did her routine of waking me up hehe. She wants to go outside with the babies soooo bad! My husband is working on the goats barn, so she can go out and not have to wait on me and my slow self....LOL


----------



## peggy

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Thanks for sharing the sweater info. Good luck.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Thanks and no problem, I hope it helps out others. Especially when those should be going on clearance at most of the stores too!

I went out to see them for a bit earlier, and had to come in to clean my house, it was HORRIBLE! But what do you expect with 3 kids hehe! And the fact my husband is just like the kids and leaves stuff all over the house....But at least he's making up for it by working on the goat barn addition today


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins*

The babies are still doing well, and the doeling isn't needing any help getting latched on. I'm still watching and observatant, because I am the worrier of the family LOL
I put them in the back stall today so I could clean their stall. We have a tarp covering the doorway leading out of the back stall a pallet up to keep the other goats out and a piece of plywood <hoping to get the door on this weekend if we can get the stuff we need for it before the store closes at noon tomorrow>. So anyway I pulled the tarp up, removed the plywood, and the babies got their first look outside, and greetings from the other does. It was sooooo cute! They were going nose to nose with the 'queen' and the other does, they were all hording around the door trying to get a look at the new additions. Mama had her hair up a few times - first time I've ever seen her do that, so I am happy with that sign, just shows she's going to be very protective of them 

Then there was little Summer, our 5 month old doeling. She was TOTALLY fascinated with the babies. She kept peeking through the pallet slots trying to investigate. I wish I had my camera out there, taking pics of all those noses sticking in through the pallet slots LOL
The kids loved looking outside, and were bouncing around. The doeling is trying to run, so she was having fun running from the front stall to the back stall. She tries to get her brother to play, but he is soooo 'serious' he investigates everything.

I'm soooo in love with the babies


----------



## RPC

*Re: Ithma's twins*

That is awesome. I wish I was out playing with my babies but they are still inside momma. Have fun with them because as you know they don't stay that size forever.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins*

I FINALLY got to play with the babies this evening. We spent all day hanging new curtains/rods and blinds, and my little girl has been sick so I took her to the dr <she's ok, she has a UTI that previous meds didn't clear up  >. 
I plugged my light in cleaned the stall a bit, and we played with the babies. They are so bouncy, even the little boy was playful and not as 'serious' as he usually is hehe!

Me and my son talked about names, but looks like we'll name the doe, Madison and the buck, Flash. 
We let them into the back stall so they could see the other goats as I put a pallet up to keep them out of the barn when I am in there. so they were checking each other out through the pallet. Mama was talking up a storm to them and to the other goats, I think she misses the herd, as she was eager to get over to that doorway and see them.

Hopefully the end of the week we can get them out of the barn for a little while. Temps will be in the mid to upper 30s, and I know they can all benefit from a little vitamin D! Fingers crossed that the forecast doesn't change unless it's an improvement! We'll turn them out into the backyard until we are comfortable letting them out with the others. I am more concerned about our herd queen than any of the others, she can be a real you know what!

Oh, looks like lil miss Madison is clean teated, as she only has 2 teats. Her mama has 2x2. I'll have to check lil man Flash tomorrow as he was bouncing around and I didn't want to disrupt him...


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins*

Hubby took the kids outside for a short while yesterday while I was running errands. 
Today my youngest daughter, and I took them out for a couple of hours. It was a pretty day, warmer, sunny 

We decided to name the doeling, MADISON and the buckling, FLASH.

Of course you know I got pics....LOL

Flash is the more serious of the two, but look at that smile....I love this pic, makes me :laugh: 



























Madison was having sooo much fun outside, can you tell?









My 4yo daughter, Marissa with Madison and Flash. 



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Madison wants a closer look hehe...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










What's that thing on your head?









Hmmm... it's kinda fuzzy...


















Gotta inspect this side of it too...









'Who are those goats mom?' .... 'I believe the human calls them the hoodlums' LOL









Lookin for mama




































Catch me if you can!









Break time...I think he was trying to hold her still so she's stop bouncing around :laugh: 



























Yeah so I get a lil' shutter happy with my camera :laugh:

Ithma is a very good mama, and is very protective of the twins. She never raises her hair at the other girls, but she sure did today and made sure they knew to stay away from her kids. The other girls were pretty good around them too, but they are learning the others will butt them if they get too close. I call them the troublemakers, because they were running up behind my doe Sweetheart <like in the 'Catch me if you can' pic>, they'd sniff her, and wait until she started to turn around then run back towards mama..then they'd do it all over again LOL Our 5mo doeling reared to show off at them but hasn't tried to butt them. She's been needing a playmate so badly, I hope she accepts them.

Anyway, just had to share pics! We'll get more tomorrow too! 'My' oldest kids want to get some pics with Ithma's kids tomorrow :wink:


----------



## lissablack

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

Those pictures are just incredible. I love all your pictures and really look for them. These are right up there with the best of them. The kids with your daughter are my favorites, they are all three not to be resisted. The buckling smile is pretty great too. They are darling.

Jan


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

only one word to describe those! AWESOME!!!! those are the BEST pics! The kids are Sooooooo CUTE, all three! :wink:


----------



## peggy

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

Yep, incredible pictures. Makes me want to paint one or two. Cute babies.


----------



## liz

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

Your pictures are always so beautiful!

You captured the very essence of total cute innocence with your adorable kids..all 3 of them


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

Thanks so much everyone! I am glad you all enjoyed them  I just showed them to my oldest two kids and they couldn't stop laughing! The first pic of Flash is one of their favorites, and every time I look at that pic I laugh, that expression!

Here's a link to the album on flickr in case anyone wanted to see more. I took soooo many it was really hard narrowing them down to what I'd put on line!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 5355371009


----------



## RPC

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

Those are some great pictures. The kids look like they are doing awesome. They are getting so big so fast. Flash is going to be a bulky guy for sure. Madison is so feminine looking. Great job with those too.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

Thanks Roger! Flash is really filling out, and I agree I think he's going to be bulky  My friend who is a breeder came over last night to visit for a few minutes and she couldn't believe how big they are. I am not sure what is considered a big baby, and she said they were really big. I wish I had a way to weigh them, I think i am going to invest in one of those tapes that measure their weight.

They were so ready to come out today, trying to escape when I opened the stall door  Once out, they found out they can climb on the firewood that is stacked behind the barn <we keep it there for the goats to climb on>. They were soooooo busy climbing it, very cute! 
Flash is DEFINITELY the one that takes his time and thinks about his actions, while Madison just jumps and bounces everywhere! It's so funny, he just looks at her like....'Can't you sit still for five seconds?' 
The weather was beautiful today for them to be out, so they were out for several hours.


----------



## liz

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

Even though my kids are generally less than 5 lbs at birth, I picked up one of those hanging scales from TSC...It goes to 110lbs and I currently use a cut down burlap feed sack to put kids in then hang them on the scale. VERY accurate and it stores very easily too. I paid around $30 for it a year ago.

I can't wait to see how Flash and Madison react to the upcoming new kids!


----------



## newmama30+

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

PM me as soon as you decide if you want to sell Madison, I would give her a great home and would love to have her she is so beautiful, and I love looking at your pictures they are the best! :drool:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

Thanks for the info on the scale Liz! I'll see if I can talk hubby into getting me one!

Bobbi Jo - I'll definitely let you know for sure! We want to see what our other girls give us before we make any decisions. We have 1 that is a mix and her kids looked like her <looks kiko>, then 3 others that are mostly boer & one of those is fullblooded. 
We'll most likely sell Flash as a buck, but we really do need a couple of whethers for our kids to show in 4-H......


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Ithma's twins - new pics from 1-14-11 *

I can't believe Ithma's kids are already 3 weeks old tomorrow! Flash gave me a scare last week with a fever, but one shot of banamine and he was good as new and was bouncing off the walls again! We did put him on penG for a few days as precaution, and finally let them start going out again today.

Flash - he is very 'serious', so much so it makes me :laugh: he's a 'cautious' kid who likes to investigate before acting... 'think before you act' kinda guy.... :wink: 









Madison - she is the loose cannon, :laugh: She is so 'bouncy!' and is definitely not as 'calm' as her brother...her curiosity is just too adorable though, she inspects everything and doesn't miss a thing either!









Oh and did I say that Flash is a poser?




































Hmmm....what's that?









How can you not love that face? 









Did I say he was a poser?









I was on the other side of the creek and they gave me that 'Hey, how'd you get over there?' look









Madison 


















She almost ran into the whether LOL He wasn't warning her off he was just looking at her like...crazy kid...LOL


















Trouble= Hey I'm not your mom! LOL And yeah I took a brush to Trouble's fuzzy butt after I got done playing with the kids, she looks ridiculous LOL









FOOD!!! ATTACK!!! 









Ithma and Madison









CRASH!!!!! I mean....FLASH!!!


















And.....

some of my very favorites from the day.....

Trouble and Flash --- Trouble is their 'aunt' -Ithma's lil sis, and she's still 'unsure' about the kids, but this was a sweet moment 









She started scratching under her ear and he decided to get a little closer...









You can see her foot :laugh: 









She usually warns them away, but didn't..









I LOVE this pic...She was just kind of nuzzling him  I did a slight edit giving it a warmer feel <colorwise>


















And because I am a dork <LOL> here's an edit that my kids liked.


----------



## Paige

Sooo Cute! I love flash!!! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable...thanks for sharing the poser.... :laugh: :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## RPC

Those pictures are awesome I wish I had a camera that would take pictures of them on the move because that's all Athena's kids do it move. I try so hard but can't get any pictures.


----------



## peggy

Great shots of flying goats......lol..... I love them.


----------



## lissablack

Stunning photos. Plus the kids are darling too. I love the pics you post and always look at them right away. Don't ever stop. If you lived here I would pay you to come and take pics of my goats. Too bad it is I think over a thousand miles away.

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! I am glad you all liked the pics, it was fun stalking them  

Roger - Do you have a delay when you hit the button and when the camera actually takes the pic? If so, that can make it challenging. THe biggest thing is making sure you can get a shutter speed fast enough to stop the action and not get so much blur. I was using a shutter speed of 1000 and STILL getting blur! Fast little stinkers! We typically use a shutter speed of 1600 for horse racing! So you'd think 1000 would have been fast enough! 
I take a lot of lousy shots that I just can't toss out, terrible I know. Photographing goat kids in action can be real....interesting....!
They are so unpredictable!

I have my fingers crossed because hopefully within the next week we'll have a digital camcorder! Not looking at anything fancy, just something to make videos of my kids and the goats. My kids want to be able to make videos for family since we don't get to see them very often.
I also need a DSLR upgrade....I can't wait, but wish they didn't cost so much  Gotta get it before the end of March.


----------



## HoosierShadow

lissablack said:


> Stunning photos. Plus the kids are darling too. I love the pics you post and always look at them right away. Don't ever stop. If you lived here I would pay you to come and take pics of my goats. Too bad it is I think over a thousand miles away.
> 
> Jan


Thank You for the kind comments! Taking pics is my very favorite thing, especially of animals  
A shame we live so far apart, cause you wouldn't have to pay me! I'd consider it my 'still learning how to do goats' shoot, hehe!!! :wink:


----------



## lissablack

I have a spare house if you ever want to visit New Mexico.


----------



## HoosierShadow

lissablack said:


> I have a spare house if you ever want to visit New Mexico.


Very tempting!!! I've never been anywhere out west, I'll have to take up your offer when I can get away from home for a trip like that!


----------



## mommaB

I    your pics!!! Those kids are just absolutly ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## liz

Wow are those babies growing!!! Flash is such a CHUNK! Your photos are awesome...catching a flying kid is no easy feat! :laugh:


----------



## Rogersfarm

Flash is Way Cute! They are both adorable. I love boar babies they are so fat and juicy cute!HEHEHE


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are really getting brave today! Flash was standing up to auntie Trouble who was trying to ward him away from her, and he kept trying to headbutt her with his little scurs LOL She just gave him a look like 'your kidding, right?" too funny!
And Madison has been taunting Summer our 5mo doe. She purposely comes running right at her, puts the breaks on, jumps about 2 feet in the air, and runs back towards mama, then does it again! She's also starting to stand up to Summer who has bullied her. Summer is a Boer/kiko/mix who doesn't look boer and is small/lightweight, so she's not a whole lot taller than the kids. 
All I can say at this point....I don't worry about the kids around the other goats now...I worry about the other goats in another month or so with as brave as they two are getting LOL


----------



## jodief100

Those are some good looking babies. You are not that far from me, do you plan on selling the girl?

If you are, what is her teat structure and current weight?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks jodie! I think we're going to keep Madison  But we want to see what our other girls have as well. She looks to be 1x1 = clean teated. I am not sure on her weight but getting real close to the 20lb mark i am guessing by picking her up. I'm going to get a house scale that I can use, and next week I am ordering a goat measuring tape. 
I think they were about 7-8lbs at birth, they've grown so much they can't fit in their lil sweaters anymore <and they were made out of 18mo old girl's fleece shirts>.


----------



## faintfarm

congrats the pictures are great i wish i could take pictures like that but all i have is my phone i let me son take my digital cam to school for field trip and he dropped it in water and now it has water spot right in the middles of the lens but my lil girl (shes 6) love to take pictures with it and dont seem to mind the spot lol

when i get my income tax i will buy another one


----------



## Perfect7

Your babies are so cute! And I love that buck, especially with that twist to his horns. hlala: 
Very nice, and love your photographs as usual!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Aimee! I appreciate it!  

Well if the weight measurement I did today is correct, then the twins are right about 25lbs each at 1 month old! They are doing really well, but Flash does NOT like the cold returning. Madison just bounces around, she doesn't care one way or the other as long as she can get out....and bounce around LOL
It's so cute though because when I call out their names when I come outside or when I get home/leave to go somewhere, no matter where they are in the pen if they hear me they reply. Today they were hollering at me when I left the pen, as if saying "Hey where ya going?" 

Love those babies


----------

